# SB & VB Pier (10/10 & 10/11) Report



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Fished at Sb beach from 10:00-4:00pm and CR'd a 23'' Striper, 4 small blues and kept 8 jumbo spots.

Then this Touron headed to VB Pier at 8:00 this morning with his 2 heavers. I headed towards the end and as I set up my 12 footers, this guy looked at me with a "this must be a Touron" look on his face as now I realized all you need is a 5 footer. I soon learned that the locals casted at a whopping 10ft out and were smacking one jumbo spot after another. So, this touron learned to do an under handed flip casting technique. We'll, spots were on a blitz. At around 11:00am, the locals filled the middle of the pier, completely sandwiched from one another. They were so close that if one person from the left turned their head to the right and the person on the right turned their heads to the left, they'd be kissing each other. From 11:00 till 4:00pm, it was a blitzkrieg of Jumbo spot on the middle of the pier while the front completely died. We'll, I decided to cast straight out with cut spot and this dud once again was staring at me. Either he has never seen someone with an off the ground cast or he thinks I'm nuts. I guess it's the latter. I decided to have some fun with him, so I heaved it as far as I can just to see his reaction.  I ended up catching a dogfish with that. Any way, I had a good day with a little more than half cooloer filled with Spot. Oh, BTW, I caught my 1st pigfish and I looked at it and I said to myself, it does not look like a pig!! Then the little sucker "oinked" at me. Yup, it sounds just like porky!! Also, released a baby Spotted trout.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

*new site thats worth a look*

There is a really cool new site for Hampton Roads fishermen that you may want to post to as well.
www.sandbridgepier.com has a nice picture gallery of fish caught on the Sandbridge pier and is always up to date since it is updated by the guys that work on the pier. It also has a forum where there are areas to post reports for The Sandbridge Pier, the Va Beach Pier, the Lynnhaven Pier, as well as various surf fishing spots in the Hampton Roads area. Please register at the forum even though it is not that busy just yet, the site is new but is is growing very quickly.

-Reelgoodtimes


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

reelgoodtimes said:


> There is a really cool new site for Hampton Roads fishermen that you may want to post to as well
> 
> -Reelgoodtimes


Sandflea has advertising for sale, you know....

How bout some daily reports instead of the same ad post?


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

sandflea... erase this guy's post and kick him off of this board... if he isn't going to say anything other than...come to my board and leave this one, he doesn't have the right to take away your fan base


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I get most of my reports from this forum anyhow.


----------



## Fishin_Chick4:19 (Oct 12, 2004)

*What's wrong with 2 boards?*



Shoebag22 said:


> sandflea... erase this guy's post and kick him off of this board... if he isn't going to say anything other than...come to my board and leave this one, he doesn't have the right to take away your fan base


I've been a P&S regular for a while, but this is my first post. It does not sound like he's taking away "business" from this board. What's wrong with having another source of information? Someone might post something on that one that isn't posted here. I welcome more information. If there are nice drum, stripers or anything good biting, I'd like to know. To think that he is trying to "steal" this message board is a little ridiculous. Besides, how many of you are in the pictures posted on the site?  .


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

Thank you Fishin Chick,

I happen to be a local to Sandbridge Beach and am friends with the guys that run the pier. If you cant put in a good word for friends of yours that happen to manage a great place to fish than what is the purpose of a discussion board anyway? Sandflea, I meant no disrespect and am not trying to steal any readers from your site, you are welcome to post to the Sandbridge site forum and tell them about this site if you wish...hell, i'll do it myself. I am trying to offer more information to fishermen that may want to know more about Sandbridge, thats all. To the guys that were talking about kicking me off of the board....grow up.

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Fishin_Chick4:19 said:


> I've been a P&S regular for a while, but this is my first post. It does not sound like he's taking away "business" from this board. What's wrong with having another source of information? Someone might post something on that one that isn't posted here. I welcome more information. If there are nice drum, stripers or anything good biting, I'd like to know. To think that he is trying to "steal" this message board is a little ridiculous. Besides, how many of you are in the pictures posted on the site?  .


He is not stealing, but he is advertising a competitive site, which is I'll bet, against the terms of service for this forum.

This Forum is the property of the Admin and is not a place to peddle your new site and forum.

If the poster had even been active a while and then said "Hey .. here is a new site" go see it...

That would be a little different, but it is plain blatant in this case. His first two posts were both Ads for that website.

Please ... don't start the Freedom of Speech argument. It does not apply to a User Forum and the members are subject to the TOS when they sign up.

REELGOODTIMES - I am not busting your chops, just advising you to normal forum etiquite.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

your comments are well noted and appreciated. I have however been a reader of this board for about 2 years but was under the name vbsaltydog. One day I came to login but could not get in, I requested that the password be reset and it still did not work. I contacted the admin, he looked in the database and said there was no record of that user and to sign up again. So even though it seems as though I may have registered just to get on and post for Sandbridge, this is not the case. 

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## Fishin_Chick4:19 (Oct 12, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> REELGOODTIMES - I am not busting your chops, just advising you to normal forum etiquite.


I'm sorry, but normal forum etiquite to me is not:

"sandflea... erase this guy's post and kick him off of this board..." 

All I'm saying is that if us fishermen and WOMEN can't respect each other, than how can we expect others to? I don't mean anything bad by it, but I'm just tired of seeing all the negative posts on here bashing each other. We could get much more accomplished by banning together. 
I hope you don't take this the wrong way. I know you have your opinion too.

By the way....Happy Birthday!! Hope you catch a BIG one!! <><


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Fishin_Chick4:19 Welcome

You are right 



> We could get much more accomplished by banning together.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm not trying to start a pissing match... not too sure how that would work exactly, but I'm sure it isn't pretty.
I've seen too many boards that get flamed by advertisements and links. If a regular posts something about another site, and it sounds like you are, that is a different story, but when someone's first two or three posts are for another site, it ticks me off.
If my comments were made in error, I apologize

I caught poo yesterday, but it was still the best way to spend my bday...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm not too worried about it. It's mainly when people are selling something that I get irritated. Your site is focused on just Sandbridge pier, while we cover the entire East Coast.

It would have been nice if you'd have contributed something other than just sending people to another site (reports, etc.). You've got to expect a little hostility when all you're doing is sending people elsewhere without offering anything to the group.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well it looked like the Bucket Buddy guy ponied up some money and paid for some ad space. I've seen their advertisement in the upper right corner for at least a month I'd say.

But yeah, two posts in two different threads are exactly the same. Looks like a CTRL+C and CTRL+V job. I understand that there was a need to get the word out about the new website, but maybe it wasn't in a manner all to smooth. No worries. It's not like any of us get upset at eachother for visiting other websites.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

Like I was saying before guys, I have been a member of this board for a while now and have contributed more than a few reports but recently had to re-register. Sandflea, I dont mind paying you for ad space but as you said...I am not selling anything so it didnt come to mind. The sandbridge site is just one more place for fishermen to go and get information, I do not make any money from that site..it is there for the fishermen. I appreciate all of your comments and will be more careful in future site promotions but keep in mind that I have a web server that I pay for, I contribute my personal time to co-ordinate with the guys from the pier to keep the site current and I cover all of the site's cost out of my own pocket (sandflea understands all of this, i'm sure) and try to do whatever I can to let the people who can benefit from such a site know that it is available to them. This is not a business venture for me, it is a way to contribute to friends and those who enjoy a common interest..fishing. I hope that we can see eye to eye on this as no harm was intended, and I do everything I can to make fishermen aware of P&S as well. We are both trying to do the same thing....offer an online place for people to share stories and offer advise. 

Thanks guys,

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

reelgoodtimes I believe I understand your positition and it is cool with me. I believe flea had his say. So we're cool all the way around. By the way thanks for the SB site. Maybe the info will not be so tight lipped from there any more. Now if we could just get Va Beach to extend the pier a few hunderd feet.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

Digger,

I agree about the pier extentions for both VAB and SB. I know they have been talking about extending the SB pier for a while but it looks to be in the "ten year plan". It is aggravating to see all of the birds diving 10 feet past your farthest cast  
Maybe if enough of us speak up about it they will get the gears turning. Maybe we can setup an online petition and take it to a city council meeting when it has enough votes. Just a few ideas.

Thanks again,

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Don't worry about buying ads--that's just there for people selling products and services.

As far as I'm concerned the web needs more fishing sites, not fewer. I send people to other sites if I think they'll get help there. Just start cross-posting your fishing reports here and we'll all be happy.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds great to me. Either myself or edgotbait will post to P&S regularly to make sure you are kept in the loop with the Sandbridge site's board.

Thanks sandflea,

reelgoodtimes


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*See there folks!*

That didn't hurt a bit.  Never doubted it for a minute.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

is it just me or do 'fishinchick' and 'reelgoodtimes' type exactly the same? paragraphs, tons of periods (...)...signed up at the same time. there's a head scratcher for you.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

StillSkatin,

It's just you. I hadn't noticed tons of periods in her writing. Maybe it just looks similar because we are both intelligent and use proper sentence and paragraph structure. (not trying to be combative).

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Who the heck is worried about proper grammar structure and syntax?

There ain't no F7 option on this thang!


----------



## Fishin_Chick4:19 (Oct 12, 2004)

*we're not the same person! hehe*




reelgoodtimes said:


> StillSkatin,
> 
> It's just you. I hadn't noticed tons of periods in her writing. Maybe it just looks similar because we are both intelligent and use proper sentence and paragraph structure. (not trying to be combative).
> 
> -reelgoodtimes


I agree... we must both be intelligent and use proper sentence and paragraph structure!  Seriously, I can't help but write this way. It's a habit after years of school and working in an office. I've been reading the posts on here for quite a while. It just so happened that I finally replied to that one. Totally coincidence.

Now for more important stuff: Fished Chicks Beach Tuesday night from about 8:00pm to 11:00pm. Fishing was slow, but we caught 2 nice blues, 1 monster croaker and 2 speckled trout that were too small to keep. All were caught on cutbait. Hopefully tomorrow night will be better!


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks for the report... I was out at chick's tuesday night... must have just missed you...

one thing that is a little strange is that both of them during their longer posts used 4 periods in a row instead of the typical 3 i.e (....) instead of (...)

just seems funky. As long as someone keeps giving reports I couldn't care less though.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

Shoebag,

Its all cool but I can assure you I am not FishinChick and have never met her before this post. I just like to use four (....) , that's all.

Keepin it friendly,

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

I like coming onto this forum to see what is going on in the fishing world. This thread is old, and worn down...like the thread about the crazy guy on the LIP. It's like a bunch of kids bickering back and forth until somebody is right. Bickering back and forth doesn't solve anything. The only thing it does is tick the people off that are bickering or the people that are reading this for informational purposes. Like all kids are taught at some point or another, If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it at all.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Amen*

And trust me, there may be only 1 publisher but there are a few moderators. And many older members keep a watch out for riff raff. IP addresses have been ran and they aren't the same people.  So lets get back to business and post them reports!

Deputy FL Fisherman over and out!   LOL


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

Thank you FL  

over the last 2 days they have been getting tons of spot at Sandbridge. they have been in the mid-am and around supper time. Talked to one guy yesterday and he got 200 spot in a hour or two. 
They are slowing down now at 1pm winds NNW at 10 to 15 mph and misty water muddy no drum yet today.

-reelgoodtimes


----------

